# Cartier price increase coming?



## johnson184 (Jan 23, 2014)

Friend sent me a recent youtube video of a guy claiming Cartier is raising prices on their watches by 5% at the end of this month. Anyone else hear something like this?

Still debating between a Santos or a Tank Louis... d'oh.


----------



## creepycrawling (Jul 8, 2017)

During covid they shut their factories and lost a bunch of cash… I’m not surprised prices may go up. The problem for me as a former Tank owner is that I think they’re starting to overprice their watches. A large Santos in steel is expensive whichever way you cut it. And if you want it with gold…. Well, be prepared to have deep pockets. I love their designs and their watches but if prices go up even more I couldn’t justify getting another.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes, prices up 5% starting July 1st.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

5% is about the norm, almost like clockwork.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

would that include the new tank must that hasnt released in the US yet?


----------



## OhioMade (Oct 19, 2011)

NightScar said:


> would that include the new tank must that hasnt released in the US yet?


PRICE INCREASE for the Tank Must on Cartier's US website today, 6/30.


----------



## OhioMade (Oct 19, 2011)

creepycrawling said:


> During covid they shut their factories and lost a bunch of cash&#8230; I'm not surprised prices may go up. The problem for me as a former Tank owner is that I think they're starting to overprice their watches. A large Santos in steel is expensive whichever way you cut it. And if you want it with gold&#8230;. Well, be prepared to have deep pockets. I love their designs and their watches but if prices go up even more I couldn't justify getting another.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But the Santos has two things going for it: tool-less bracelet sizing and quick strap/bracelet change mechanism. Competitors at the $7200 price point don't have both these yet.


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

creepycrawling said:


> During covid they shut their factories and lost a bunch of cash&#8230; I'm not surprised prices may go up. The problem for me as a former Tank owner is that I think they're starting to overprice their watches. A large Santos in steel is expensive whichever way you cut it. And if you want it with gold&#8230;. Well, be prepared to have deep pockets. I love their designs and their watches but if prices go up even more I couldn't justify getting another.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're getting a pretty big package with the Santos though:

a watch with equally as much history as a Reverso or Tank, maybe more?
an extra calf leather strap
quick strap change or link removal without tools
from a brand as prominent and respected as Cartier
- 8 year warranty 

I'm buying a Santos Medium this week and getting 20% off from my AD. Hard to beat the quality and innovation at that price point. The craftsmanship feels as good as any Rolex I've owned (entry to professional).

Bruce Williams on YouTube did a great review on the Santos large two-tone where he compared it to his VC Overseas. He's right about the fact Cartier could be charging more for that watch since it has all hallmarks that the VC has. Based on what I'm reading and prices on the secondary market, it seems like people are waking up and realizing what a great watch it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaswirl (Mar 29, 2014)

mjrchabot said:


> You're getting a pretty big package with the Santos though:
> 
> a watch with equally as much history as a Reverso or Tank, maybe more?
> an extra calf leather strap
> ...


Agreed. The retail price for the Santos seems fairly reasonable to me. I paid $6,300 duty free for my large blue Santos before the prices started to creep up. Lot of watch for the money and really enjoy mine. Congrats in advance.


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

mjrchabot said:


> You're getting a pretty big package with the Santos though:
> 
> a watch with equally as much history as a Reverso or Tank, maybe more?
> an extra calf leather strap
> ...


I fully agree with this. Just took delivery of my ADLC Bezel Santos today. Was really happy to snag it before the price increase. I'm very impressed with what I'm getting here for the money. The strap changing and adjustment is so nice. The fact that they don't nickel and dime you and actually provide you with a second strap and clasp is something that a lot of companies could learn from. Its as nice or nicer than I think anything else I've owned or handled in this price range.


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

smalleq said:


> I fully agree with this. Just took delivery of my ADLC Bezel Santos today. Was really happy to snag it before the price increase. I'm very impressed with what I'm getting here for the money. The strap changing and adjustment is so nice. The fact that they don't nickel and dime you and actually provide you with a second strap and clasp is something that a lot of companies could learn from. Its as nice or nicer than I think anything else I've owned or handled in this price range.


Yup, I pulled the trigger today too and bought my Santos Medium. AD confirmed the price increase but didn't have much detail on it. Was surprised it leaked (but not really) considering they signed an NDA apparently.

Super excited to add my first Cartier to the collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## david3558 (Jun 25, 2010)

I think the price increase has been floating around openly for quite some time now - each time I visited my Boutique they brought it up that there was a catalog-wide price jump incoming


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

david3558 said:


> I think the price increase has been floating around openly for quite some time now - each time I visited my Boutique they brought it up that there was a catalog-wide price jump incoming


I could have confused the NDA part with Omega, who they also carry and mentioned a price increase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rro (Dec 31, 2020)

Looks like it just happened today. For example, Santos Large WSSA0018 used to be $7100, but now $7450.


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

rro said:


> Looks like it just happened today. For example, Santos Large WSSA0018 used to be $7100, but now $7450.


Hasn't changed on Cartier Canada yet&#8230; received my Santos medium from my AD today. So impressed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBCDoc (Dec 23, 2008)

I couldn’t get any discount off my WGSA0018 from the boutique when I got it 2 weeks back, not even on an additional strap. 

Guess with the 5% price increase coming, I got a ‘deal’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP (Aug 25, 2019)

Looks like Jomashop sells the large SS more than MSRP...hmmm






Cartier Santos Large Model Silvered Opaline Dial Men's Watch WSSA0018


Shop for Santos Large Model Silvered Opaline Dial Men's Watch WSSA0018 by Cartier at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




www.jomashop.com


----------



## quakeroatmeal (Nov 1, 2019)

Wow, price increase is live, and the increase feels quite high.


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

quakeroatmeal said:


> Wow, price increase is live, and the increase feels quite high.


It's 5%. Seems kind of standard for an increase. Glad I was able to score my Santos right before it went up though.


----------



## quakeroatmeal (Nov 1, 2019)

I know, it just feels like some of these prices are kinda crazy now. The two tone large is 11,300 a pinch over 12k with taxes! The Tank Louis is 13,500- 14,400 after taxes!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

quakeroatmeal said:


> I know, it just feels like some of these prices are kinda crazy now. The two tone large is 11,300 a pinch over 12k with taxes! The Tank Louis is 13,500- 14,400 after taxes!


And what is the purchasing power of currencies these days?


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

Still no change to prices on Cartier Canada…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

to those who may know, when there’s a price increase on watches that the store already in stock, which i assume is already paid, is that pretty much extra profit for the store or does the brand collect the difference at a later time?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

NightScar said:


> to those who may know, when there's a price increase on watches that the store already in stock, which i assume is already paid, is that pretty much extra profit for the store or does the brand collect the difference at a later time?


It's based on, 'cost to replace'. Used to hate changing sku tags!


----------



## ///Motorsport (Oct 29, 2021)

mjrchabot said:


> You're getting a pretty big package with the Santos though:
> 
> a watch with equally as much history as a Reverso or Tank, maybe more?
> an extra calf leather strap
> ...





mjrchabot said:


> Hasn't changed on Cartier Canada yet&#8230; received my Santos medium from my AD today. So impressed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations on the new Santos, such a beautiful versatile piece. Do you mind revealing which AD you got the discount from? I am also a fellow Canuck. Thanks.


----------

